# tire pressure



## cruzanhr1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tires on travel trailer give max psi 65lb. What would be an ideal psi for traveling


----------



## C Nash (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

Only way to know for sure is to weigh the TT fully loaded.  If not possible to weigh the tt I would go with the 65 and watch tire wear.  The 65 is probably when tires are cool.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

I'd go with 65 psi.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

Just remember as you are going down the highway the tires will gain pressure due to the heat. So don't over inflate them.   Do as Jim and Nash stated start out at 65psi, when you get where you are going check the tire pressure and see how much you have gained. be sure to watch the tred ware


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

The max pressure is always stated as COLD pressure...the tire manufactures factor in heat from traveling.  Set your tires at 65 cold.


----------



## cruzanhr1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

thanks Ken


----------



## wildcatervin (Jun 22, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

Do like I did use nitrogen,at 5.00 a tire you dont have to worry about heat buildup as nitrogen mantains the same pressure.Guess that is why aircraft and nascar use it.Plus it doesnt leak out.Got vehicles 3 yrs old and still has the same air pressure.Try it ,might work for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

I won;t comment on the true sales scam of the nitrogen thing     :angry:


----------



## Triple E (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

Nitrogen won't leak out.  Hum.  Tell that to my bedroom window.


----------



## swindy4x4 (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

lol .. is it a scam? ... i havent bought into it yet .. i still beleive in acually checking my tire pressure. however, my truck has those darn TPS sensors that cost about $80 a peice and the light is still on .. (probably the spare) .. skeptical .. to say the least.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

I have the tire pressure monitors on my Toyota pick up and it has a light on also. I did find out it was he spare.


----------



## wildcatervin (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

Not trying to sell anything,it works for me and thought it might help someone.Of course if you have bad tires or windows it is going to leak out.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: tire pressure





> wildcatervin - 6/23/2011  11:18 AM  Not trying to sell anything,it works for me and thought it might help someone.Of course if you have bad tires or windows it is going to leak out.





I know. You made a pretty broad statement and I just had to be a smart***. Sorry if I offendedyou. :approve: Yes, Nitrogen does not collect moisture and does run cooler but if you take care of your tires you should not over heat in the first placeand I don't want to carry an extra can of nitrogen for airing up my tires. Each to their own and do what you think is best. I use nothing but synthetic oil and some people think I am nuts for doing so. But that is what makes me feel comfortable so I do it. :approve: :approve:


----------



## swindy4x4 (Jun 24, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

bad tires or "windows"? ..  that's too much! ... WOW! ..... omg! i'm sorry .. lol


----------



## wildcatervin (Jun 24, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

Triple E,not offended,and I also use synthetic in everything I own,a little more money but a lot of piece of mind.Agree with most everything you stated,but nitrogen must be pumped from the air with a special machine.When it comes time for my tran oil change will be switching to the good stuff also.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

well yes true ,, but the machine only supplies 75% true nitrogen ,, nascar and the airlines use bottles that is produced at a chem plant that does oxygen and such ,, it is 100% nitro ,, and most tire shops don;t watch or have the stuff to get the moisture outta their air supply ,, cost to much ,, the air we breath has 45% nitrogen ,, so go figure ,, yes i do believe that it helps control moisture ,, but do one thing ,, ck u'r tires when they are cold ,, then drive say 100 miles ,, and ck them agian ,, and see what u get ,, i have done this ,, and u will be surprised at what the results are when u see them ,, but JMO


----------



## swindy4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

wow ..seems we got a rather "heated issue"  ...if it says 65 psi? go with it .. i would.   personally ... this nitrogen thing is a joke .. a scam to make money from suckers who don't know any better.


----------



## swindy4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

JMO ofcourse!


----------



## wildcatervin (Jun 25, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

Cost to much,I would say yes,at a round 17000,but we are in the aircraft cleaning business have 34 vehicles and a tire shop.It probly does seam quite expensive ,but have went and cut our fuel usage in half.Take a long time to pay for it but every little bit helps this world.JMO


----------



## wildcatervin (Jun 25, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

Sorry people,make that 7000,got caried away with the 1.just goes to show you old people make young mistakes.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 25, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

Old people!  Are you talking about Nash and me again.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

OK Steve, Nash isn't old, he is antique. I am old, I think, but others will agree with me. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cruzanhr1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

well thanks for all that it ws fun to read. I had not checked the forum in awhile. Last time I thanked ken. I know I have a really good tire gauge and a very good portable compressor so 65 it is and I will check it when I get to the campground Thursday. My first trip with my my new used tt. Thanks everyone i think I am going to enjoy this rv stuff also being the daring type I got a Facebook account at 62 that was a big deal for me huhhuh Ken D


----------



## Triple E (Jun 26, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

Have a great trip.  Enjoy your camper and campground.  Let us how it went.  :approve:


----------



## edjack624 (Jun 30, 2011)

Re: tire pressure

Correction: Air is 78% Nitrogen, 21% Oxygen and 1% Argon.  I have Nitrogen in my truck tires since I got them 2 years ago and have had them topped off only once, when they dropped to 29 from 34 psi. I also think that the truck drives better, so maybe it's worth it.


----------

